# blood patch after ESI



## paula f3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am wondering if physician does an ESI and finds that immediately after injection pt experiecing severe HA doctor then performs a blood patch.  Would we be able to charge ESI with blood patch w/ modifer 25?Please help as I am very unfamiliar with coding pain mgmt.

Thank you
paula


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 1, 2010)

I looked and 62311 is a column two code of 62273 and modifier is NOT allowed. Both would not be able to reported.


----------

